# 

## AnkaL

Witam, planujemy postawić domek 30 m2, osadzony na fundamencie punktowym z rur szalunkowych. Słupy będą betonowe, ze zbrojeniem, 1,2 m pod ziemię. Na to pójdzie rama drewniana z kantówek, ocieplona wełną. Po poziomowaniu wyszło że najniższy słup będzie wystawał 12 cm nad powierzchnią, najwyższy - 45 cm. 
Mam jednak problem co z podłożem pomiędzy słupkami. Wybraliśmy humus (ok 25 cm). Co teraz z tym dołem (łącznie 12 m3)? Zasypać piaskiem? Dać agrowłókninę lub geowłókninę? Zależy nam na jak najtańszym rozwiązaniu ale ograniczającym porost roślin, bo potem będzie się ciężko tam dostać. Wszędzie jak szukam, są informacje, ale o podłożu pod bloczki, więc specjalnie utwardzonym itp. Tu chyba nie ma takiej potrzeby?

----------


## gnago

Zrób dom, a tam tylko wyrównać . Potem w wolnym czasie i gotówce Zablokować dostęp pod domek dowolna metodą. Tak jak to robią w kraju największego sojusznika

----------

